# Aesthetics in opera and philharmony



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I had some reflections on this matter since last friday. I went to a concert; in fact, by an accident. I just bought wrong ticket. Anyway, the performers were young people which recently finished their studies; two percussionists and two pianists. What suprised me at the first place was colour stage lightning effects. Just like at some cheap disco. Another thing were their clothes. One pianist was wearing some "cool" longsleeve under a coat and persussionist was in funky shirt. They probably was trying to be original and innovative, but with poor effect. I was strongly disgusted (also by their music). 

What about you? What do you think about such unconventional appearance in places like philharmony and opera? Do you worship white tie and classic elegance like me, or do you find it obsolete?


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

I don't care one way or the other really. They can look as Sly & the Family Stone as far as I'm concerned - as long as they get the music right.


----------



## Margaret (Mar 16, 2009)

We don't have the kind of musical exposure you apparently have. Live classical music almost always comes in one of two forms here:

1) University performances for the public and (based on what I've seen) the university enforces a dress code for the student performers.

1) Symphony and opera productions. Those are almost always formal. The symphony the next state over that I go to does have a once a year "blue jeans" production where the performers dress informally and so does the audience. I've never been to the nighttime performance though I've been to the rehearsal. 

The way I figure it if I'm going to the symphony / opera I want the dress clothes. I always wear an evening gown. I live the vast majority of my life in casual clothes. If I actually have a chance to dress up, then I'm going to dress up. (Though some people who attend come dressed in casual clothing; that's their option.)

A nighttime concert is a special treat for me -- I may only attend one in a year, some years not even one. Yes, I want to see the performers dressed up. It's part of the whole experience. If I want to listen to music while seeing a bunch of people in grubby clothes I can wear earbuds the next time I go to Wal-Mart.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Well, I really don't care what the performers wear either. Yeah, if they are all dressed up, I guess it makes for a more visually appealing scene. But as long as the music sounds, good, I'm a happy camper.

I attend several concerts a year. I enjoy it very much. But I cannot stand dressing up. I used to get dressed up for concerts, but with the amount of concerts I see, the ritual of putting on uncomfortable cloths so often got tiring. So, nowadays, I go pretty casual: jeans and a sweater, usually. I'm comfortable and it makes the experience that much better for me. And I don't look out of place as at least half of the other patrons are pretty casual too.

But you end up seeing the prom queens and debutantes, none the less. But hey, if getting dressed up for a special night is what they are into, by all means!


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I think being serenaded by musicians dressed as penguins is so 20th century. I would like for them to show respect for the music by dressing up a bit, yes. But I don't see anything particularly respectful about the sea of black and white tuxedos.

The only time I remember appreciating the wardrobe was in seeing the Jordi Savall version of L'Orfeo on DVD wherein the musicians dressed in period costumes. Some may find that a gimmick, but I felt it really transported me back in time, if only on a fantasy level, to connect with the composer. That is what I'm trying to do in all music I think -- make a connection with the composer and the times.


----------

